# Overclocking with nvidia control panel



## inekarma

Highlighted box (from Acer's user guide): Note: You can also use NVIDIA nTune to overclock your system. To launch
NVIDIA nTune, click Start > All Programs > NVIDIA Control Panel >
Performance. Refer to the online help for more information.

I would like to overclock my system in windows, but I just can't find "performance" or "choose a category" anywhere on nvidia control panel.

Also, my system is Acer Predator Trooper, and in its manual it says "Important: Your system is designed to support overclocking. However,
make sure your components are able to tolerate an abnormal setting, while
doing overclocking. Any attempt to operate beyond product specifications
is not recommended. Overclocking may result in system instability."

So, how much should I overclock?

* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 processor
* 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz RAM
* 2x 640GB hard drive
* DVDRW + BD-ROM
* NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI CPU
* 2x Geforce 9800GTX 512MB DDR3 video drivers
* Liquid cooling system
* Dual Gigabit Ethernet
* 750W power suplly
* Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit SP1


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Download nTune: http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html


----------



## inekarma

bigfellla said:


> Download nTune: http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html


I found out that ntune doesn't support my windows language (finnish). I get bluescreen from just opening nvidia control panel when ntune is installed.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Download the latest drivers.
Uninstall the current ones in Add and Remove Programs (in SAFE MODE)
Use Driver Cleaner to remove rementants
Restart in safe mode.
Reinstall the nvidia drivers.


What PSU is that (make and model)?


----------

